# The 300 workout



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Does it build muscle mass?

Here is my version of the workout, i was wondering if this would add muscle

Pullups - 25 reps

Deadlifts - 50 reps

Pushups - 50 reps

Squats - 50 reps

Push press - 50 reps

V ups - 50 reps

Pullups - 25 reps


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well going by the rep range then the answer would be no. If you want big muscles then lift heavy with low reps


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Under your username it says mightymariner? I bet it wasn't meant to say that lol. I typed in west ham earlier and mine also said mightymariner... Weird


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

you are looking pretty good in your pic, care to share words of wisdom as to what you do?


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah it shouldnt say mightymariner, dunno what has gone wrong there


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mightymariner is another member on here lol.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/31794-before-after-pics-t-bullet-challenge-go-here-24.html

This is me now. To look like this takes alot of time and hard work. Been training 4 years. Eat every 3 hours. Protein and carbs each meal.

Tell us your goals mate. Do you wanna be big or small like myself ?

Tell us your :

Age

Weight

Height

Diet

Training

Then the usual members will come along take the piss out of my pants again and will also help you.

Check my progress log on the progress section.


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, im 17, ive been lifting since christmas 2010

im weighing in at around 11.5 stone

i am 6ft

Im still growing so i eat when at all possible, mainly i eat pasta and proteins

I train 3 days a week, ive been doing full body circuits and have found that it has made me gain a fair bit of muscle.

Ideally in years from now i would like to be 14-15 stone

I need to build up my upper body, i have a naturally wide frame so will that make it easier in the long term?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Christmas 2010? It ain't arrived yet lol.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html

Check the above out mate, good workout from uncle cal.

To gain weight is simple really: eat more calories. Look in the diet and nutrition section mate. I'm 12st 3 and 5,6 and your 6 ft and 11.5 st... But hey your still young mate


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

im 16 not 17, typo...same as crimbo 2010 lol, so even though ive been using this sort of routine anyway, do you think it would still work? (sorry about all the questions, your a useful guy though)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know what your doing tho mate. Building muscle and trying to keep it is hard. But it's mainly due to diet and rest... You said you started training Christmas 2010??


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah sorry about that christmas 2009 should have been there,

Ive been doing stuff like bench press, deadlifts, squats, rows, shoulder presses, pullups and general compound exercises. All free weights no machines.

Think ill just carry on like this and keep plugging away at it mate


----------



## flippers123 (Jul 11, 2010)

well its been the sort of thing you reccommended, ill carry on like that mate


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Heavy compounds will grow you. Keep deadlifting and squatting. But remember it's actually rest and food that will make you grow. But as your aware it does take years and you have plenty of them ahead of you.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Whats he doing with my name?????????????????

Gaining quality weight is all about consistency in the gym, in the kitchen and with rest.


----------



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

defo wouldnt trust a workout thats just basically there

to hype a movie


----------



## Adrian methew (Feb 14, 2011)

These 300 workout is a perfect plan for the bodybuilding,

and to get the strength. it is complete and perfect

exercise plan.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

insert10p said:


> defo wouldnt trust a workout thats just basically there
> 
> to hype a movie


agree



Alastair said:


> These 300 workout is a perfect plan for the bodybuilding,
> 
> and to get the strength. it is complete and perfect
> 
> exercise plan.


not perfect at all,

if you look at what the actors had to do with personal trainers, nutritionists and a good plan.

its actually something called cross fit






very similar to circuits we do for conditioning.


----------

